# Car air conditioning repairs



## Trusty (Sep 10, 2008)

I have a 2003 Jeep Grand Cherokee and the AC isn't blowing very cold, does anyone know of some reputable/reliable places that will service, repair or replace for reasonable rates? I have a couple of mechanical issues to fix, so any good mechanics details would be appreciated.


----------



## Trusty (Sep 10, 2008)

For what it's worth I got a basic oil/filter change done for 116Dhs and an AC service was 200Dhs at YellowHat; they were pretty helpful, but not ideal for mechanical repairs...any help for repairs would be appreciated (aside from 4x4 and Trading Enterprises who want to charge just for looking at the car).


----------

